
Modern science detects disease in 400-year-old embalmed hearts - tokenadult
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/12/02/us-science-hearts-idUSKBN0TL2PN20151202#VYwS6ZjSJtztSqZe.97
======
lolklyn
> Doctor removes facemask

> "Sorry, they didn't make it"

